
Sketch: New Vector Graphics App Competes with Adobe Illustrator for $49 - joeybaker
http://www.bohemiancoding.com/sketch/#6
======
slantyyz
> New Vector Graphics App Competes with Adobe Illustrator for $49

That's quite a bold statement, considering how few non-Adobe apps at the <$100
price point do a good job of importing EPS and AI files.

------
ckluis
Looks good. I'll have to pick it up.

